# Supervising and Managing the Training Unit



## BentleyPD (Sep 4, 2009)

*Supervising and Managing the Training Unit*

*Hosting Agency: * * Bentley University Police Department*
Location of Training: Waltham, MA

*Dates: December 9-10, 2009* 
Registration/Check-in: Wednesday, December 9, 2009
7:30AM-8:00AM 
Class Hours : 8:00AM - 4:00PM 
Recommended Hotel: TBA 
Directions:  www.mapquest.com

Course Overview: 
Of all the functions that law enforcement departments perform, none is more important that that of training. Without properly trained individuals, the mission of any agency is doomed for failure. Training is an ongoing function. It does not stop following graduation from a training academy for that is only the beginning. Yet, when money gets tight, training is the first thing that is eliminated and then so is the training unit. Unfortunately, in most cases, despite its importance, individuals are placed in the position of supervising and managing a training unit with very little if any training whatsoever. A file may be kept on every departmental member as to what training they have attended and when, but unless someone asks to go to training, the file usually isn't opened unless it is for in-service. This course addresses the importance of professionally supervising and managing the training unit, establishing professional standards, setting goals and preparing individuals to be the best they can be in their present position and preparing them to grow into departmental leaders in the future.

*Who should attend this course:* Supervisors, administrators, training officers, FTO's and other individuals responsible for overseeing the training functions within their agencies.

Course Content:

Case Law Relating to Training
Failure to Train
Maintaining Ongoing Training
Negligent Retention
Documenting your Training
Maintaining Training Records
Testing Knowledge Retention
Finding the Time
Outside Training Resources
Pros and Cons of On-duty Training
Pros and Cons of "training days"
Prioritizing your Training
What is the Trainer's Role in the Department
Mitigating Risk to Officers and the Agency
Use of Force Training
Firearms Training
Realistic Training Standards
The Combat Triad - A Guide to Firearms Training
Using Scenario Based Training
Live Fire Training
Physical Tactics Training
Driver Training
FTO Program - Why the Need?
Elements of an FTO Program
Accreditation Standards
Managing the FTO Program
Selection of FTO's
Managing and Evaluation of Recruit Officers
Managing and Evaluation of FTO's
*Instructor: Sgt. Mick Williams*, Bloomington, IN, is a thirteen year law enforcement veteran where he has been involved in the training and development of special operations units within his agency for several years. He is a certified Indiana Law Enforcement Instructor where he specializes in Physical Tactics, Emergency Vehicle Operations and Firearms, He has developed training programs in defensive tactics, cavil disturbance tactics, less lethal tactics, firearms, EVO, basic SWAT and other topics. Sgt. Williams is a regular contributor to _Law and Order, Tactical Response and SWAT Magazine_
*Instructor: Sgt. Steven Kellams, *Bloomington, IN is seventeen year veteran and serves as his agency's training division supervisor. In 2000, Steve was elected state director of the Indiana Chapter of the National Association of Field Training Officers (NAFTO) and has also instructed on field training issues at the national level where he has been a regular presenter NAFTO conferences across the Nation.
In 2005 he was elected to the Executive Board of the NAFTO and in 2008 he served as NAFTO's President, representing field training officers across the country.

To Register visit the following link or call SRR Training at 413-527-6072. 
SRR Training : Instruction for Law Enforcement Officers


----------



## NHCopper (May 4, 2009)

This sounds like it will be a good course. I looked on their website but could not find the cost of the class.....do you know what it is? Thanks


----------



## dgold127 (Feb 3, 2008)

NHCopper said:


> This sounds like it will be a good course. I looked on their website but could not find the cost of the class.....do you know what it is? Thanks


$299


----------

